# Manchester ’Eye in the Sky’ Album.



## BvizioN (Jun 19, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> Some really good photographs. Partiularly like the one showing the bridges over the Irwell, and the development either side of it.


Thank You


----------



## BvizioN (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## PinnerStar (Sep 19, 2014)

MikkelAndersen said:


> Too many boring skyscrapers. Too little renovation of old factories or similar modern buildings to old warehouses. Manchester's identity is rooted in the industrialization, so hopefully they care about it and stop building the boring skyscrapers. I am overwhelmed by many beautiful old buildings in the city, but the city is at the same time one of the most badly organized I have visited. Too many soulless modern buildings.


Total nonsense..I can imagine you wearing an off-white cable knit sweater and drinking a cup of ovaltine whilst typing that rubbish.They have regenerated their old warehouses and industrial heritage whilst building a new urban landscape.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Manchester


----------



## BvizioN (Jun 19, 2006)

More photos to come, also don't forget to watch the 2 videos below. The k You.


----------



## BvizioN (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Manchester


----------

